# Best Antibiotic for UTI if i have IBS-D



## tiansoph (Jun 11, 2010)

Hi i am new here. I have a general question that maybe someone has been through before. I have had a UTI for about two weeks now. I am VERY sensitive to antibiotics, and can usually only tolorate low dose amoxicillian. But my doctor states that my culture is resistant to this antibiotic so i will need to take a different one. I tried Macrobid last friday and had a terrible reaction, as my IBS-D is in full flare up right now. I have taken Mannomax, and cranberry pills with no luck, it is not a severe UTI it is very low in the count. So, does anyone know what antibiotic would be least aggravating on my stomach and has helped with UTI?Please help!!


----------



## tiansoph (Jun 11, 2010)

Really??? No one here has any advise?? Not even the board lead? I just joined and needed an answer, or at least someone who is sensitive to antibiotics, and which ones works better?? Anything?


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Tiansoph


> Really??? No one here has any advise?? Not even the board lead? I just joined and needed an answer, or at least someone who is sensitive to antibiotics, and which ones works better?? Anything?


We _do_ try to help as many people as we can. We all volunteer and try to do our _best_. And we literally simply cannot answer every post. So in the future try to be patient and I'm sure someone will eventually pop in with a reply. But I recently myself had a UTI and was given Cipro.. a 3 day course. I also took a good probiotic while on it and I would urge you to do the same while on an antibiotic.Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## RKM06 (Apr 3, 2010)

I can't take any antibiotics so I just drink a lot of cranberry juice. I don't know any other alternatives for UTI's besides that. Maybe a vitamin shop or herbal store can recommend something beside antibiotics


----------



## jmc09 (Oct 5, 2009)

I've finally been diagnosed with a UTI after many months but have been put on Levafloxacin and it does really irritate my gut.My doctor advised probiotics while on the antibiotic to help with the added stomach/bowel upset.I cant say its helped yet as I've only just been given the antibiotic today.I'll let you know if I can tolerate it any better than Cipro,which I had to give up taking because of terrible gas and flatulence.


----------



## petra (Feb 2, 2009)

Tiansoph-what usually happens when someone suspects they have a UTI in the UK is that a specimen is sent off to the lab. The GP will then receive the results from the lab-this includes what antibiotics are resistant/sensitive to the specific bugs cultured. It is not really for the patient to decide what antibiotic they would like to have because they are all different. I would tend to be guided by your doctor. Sometimes patients are allergic to certain antibiotics so this needs to be taken into account. Unfortunately, antibiotics often cause tummy upsets/rashes etc. The one we usually use in the UK is trimethoprim 200mg-one twice daily for 3 days.There is some evidence that cranberry juice can help prevent UTIs but it is not useful in treating an active infection.


----------



## Siea (Jun 21, 2010)

What is UTI?It seems like you are saying that I can cure IBS-D with antibiotics. Is that correct?I have done all kinds of blood tests and gastroscopy. But the doctors have never mentioned I should try antibiotics.


----------



## petra (Feb 2, 2009)

UTI=urinary tract infection


----------



## jmc09 (Oct 5, 2009)

I'm taking levofloxacin for my UTI but it doesn't seem to be helping,but I'm also taking Ibuprofen for the pain caused and this has pushed me towards a bit of constipation.I feel like #### though but wondered if Ibuprofen on top of Antibiotics can cause this?


----------



## SpicewoodGirl (Mar 26, 2011)

I'm new here (as of tonight). Ironically enough, I was given a 7 day course of Cipro for a UTI at the end of January - four days into it, I had loose BM's (or D) that got progressively worse. Almost two months and two Gastro visits later, I was told that the Cipro triggered my IBS (that I was diagnosed with back in 1993). I usually run on the constipated side, but have been miserable with D ever since the darn Cipro. I'm on Align, which seems to have helped. I did take a three different probiotics (different strengths - not at the same time) while I was on the Cipro to no avail. I've taken Cipro before and never had a problem until this time. I'm adding Cipro to my 'do not take list'. I was always more the IBS-C with occasional IBS-D (when anxious) - until the Cipro. I've never had this problem with any other antibiotics - occasional D, but that always went away once I finished the course.


----------



## overitnow (Nov 25, 2001)

As I understand it, cranberry surrounds the bacteria such that it cannot attach to the uterine walls. No matter what else you may do for this, assuming there are no interactions, it ought to be safe to try it. While, obviously, I have never had to deal with this, my overall experience leads me to suggest supplements, as you can then be assured of getting the required dose on a daily basis. Talk to someone at the vitamin store about a brand that they know has brought success.Mark


----------

